# Reference for post WWII conflicts



## Orph3o (May 24, 2011)

Hi all,
I am trying to find a great resource that would list and provide details about all conflicts that happened worldwide since the end of WW2.

I found this book, however it is super expensive and I don't have excerpts of is content.
If anyone could recommend it or have other references this could be a great help.

Thanks!


----------



## Teufel (May 24, 2011)

http://www.wikipedia.org/


----------



## Orph3o (May 24, 2011)

Hi Teufel,

I am looking for a single reference tool I wouldn't have to recompile completely.
Wikipedia is a great tool no doubt about it, but its structure makes "overviews" really hard to get as I tend to unfocus and go gazillion ways... (any link that may be interesting, I click). I use it for "details" or "indepth".
Something a little more focused would be better.

Thomas.


----------



## RackMaster (May 24, 2011)

Here's a couple good ones.

If you can make the trip to Ottawa to go to the Canadian War Museum, they do guided tours and it's not just on our history.  You could also contact the Vimy Archives (contact should be on one of the pages below).

General Mil History
http://www.militaryhistoryonline.com/

http://www.historyofwar.org/

Canadian Military History
http://www.cmhg.gc.ca/

http://www.civilization.ca/cwm/explore/military-history-research-centre


----------



## Orph3o (May 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot RackMaster!
I was planning on going to the War Museum this summer!

Best,

(just scanned through them, exactly what I was looking for! thanks)


----------



## RackMaster (May 24, 2011)

Plan for a full day when you go and even then, I'm not sure if you'll be able to take it all in.  I've been about a half dozen times and I don't think I've seen it all, plus all the new and short term exhibits.


----------



## Teufel (May 24, 2011)

www.google.com


----------



## Orph3o (May 24, 2011)

Teufel,

Just taking a couple steps ahead,
http://www.loc.gov/index.html
http://www.vaticanlibrary.va/

I think this should completely cover my informational ADD


----------

